# Middle Earth Bar



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 24, 2020)

If you're in, or going to Chicago in the next month:








Party Like a Hobbit at Chicago’s Lord of the Rings Pop-Up Bar


Take “second breakfast” shots with Gandalf, Frodo, and the rest of the fellowship of the ring (in cardboard form).




www.mentalfloss.com


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 24, 2020)

My daughter and I are planning on going tomorrow.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 24, 2020)

Don't forget to come back and tell us all about it!


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 24, 2020)

I'll try not to be too critical since I can't expect a bar to be a faithful re-creation of the books.


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 25, 2020)

I'll be expecting a critique on the Pan-Galactic Gargle Blaster ... Oops! Wrong fantasy series! 🙄


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 25, 2020)

"Tea. Earl Grey. Hot".


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 27, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> "Tea. Earl Grey. Hot".


In a LoTR-themed bar, the bar-tender might answer:

"As far as we know, Bandobras Took had no need of tees when he invented golf at the "Battle" of Geenfields.
We do have some golf-balls shaped after Golfimbul's head, but by all accounts they seriously cut down your distance with any club. And never mind putting!"


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 27, 2020)

No tees? I suppose he wore a golf shirt, then? 😁


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 27, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> No tees? I suppose he wore a golf shirt, then? 😁


Wrong thread for those "tees", dude! 

And the "Bullroarer's" club would very likely not fit into any bag nowadays being dragged around by aficionados of the current "descendant" "sport" on wheeled thingies.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 27, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> Wrong thread for those "tees", dude!


Ha! You're the one who started the paranomasia here, so don't look at me!


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 27, 2020)

Here's my LOTR bar review. The bar is vintage arcade bar where they put up decorations from the movie. Scenes from Peter Jackson's movies were playing on several TV's. Typical bar food - Onion Rings to Rule Them All - and cocktails with LOTR related names. I didn't think it had much LOTR atmosphere. The best part of the evening was teaching my 23 year-old daughter how to play pinball on a LOTR pinball game. Here's a picture of the typical decoration - Sauron as a lighthouse 


I wasn't impressed with my cocktail called Fellowship of the Ring. It had a strange taste and wasn't very strong. I was by far the oldest one in the place at 57. It's not a place I'd recommend for a LOTR fan. It was fine as a bar and was clearly popular with a younger crowd.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 27, 2020)

Thanks for the review, Starbrow! Out of my way, in any event.


Starbrow said:


> Onion Rings to Rule Them All


----------



## StarGift (Mar 1, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> I'll be expecting a critique on the Pan-Galactic Gargle Blaster ... Oops! Wrong fantasy series! 🙄


Gotta love that perfect moment to slip in Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy.🤣


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 1, 2020)

Wot? No love for TNG?!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Mar 1, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> paranomasia


_That's _a word.



CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Starbrow (Mar 1, 2020)

No Star Trek but there was a room in back for the Harry Potter fans.


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 3, 2020)

StarGift said:


> Olorgando said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be expecting a critique on the Pan-Galactic Gargle Blaster ... Oops! Wrong fantasy series! 🙄
> ...


After I had finally bought my first Douglas Adams books (the German translations of the first three Hitchhikers) around 2008/09 I went on an ordering spree (some would call it a rampage) for anything in English by / about him, yielding 14 more books.
By DA's description of the Pan-Galactic Gargle Blaster, it would have sent Morgoth beddy-bye for a lot longer than Lúthien's efforts did ...


----------

